# Where to get custom mesh lids?



## Mr Bee (Jul 10, 2009)

My FBT is converted from my old aquarium, and at the moment I have a fly-screen mesh lid held in place by Velcro tape, but is not really ideal.


Really I'd like a proper lid that can fit on and be hinged and able to be locked shut to prevent escapes, but don't know where to get one. Everything I see in shops seems to be the wrong size. The tank itself is made from normal aquarium glass, and is 22.5" long by 12" wide on the outside edges of the glass.


Does anyone know of anywhere that could make a custom vivarium mesh lid to this size, which would slot onto the top of the glass walls of my tank?


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Alright fella,
Just a suggestion, why don't ya try the manufactuer of the tank its self they might have a lid specialy made?, if not mate why don't ya go the custom way and build one ya self, :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Clearseal do a viv lid which I use on quite a few tanks- although it is not quite so good on ventilation- my FBT tank is aa adapted rodent tank with a full mesh top. The basic Clearseal version consists of a metal frame with mesh at one end, a pluggable hole for the light at the other, and a sliding glass panel in the middle. I got mine through my local petshop, who happily ordered them in for me. I use them for my corn snake, my Asian toads and my cane toad.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Clearseal do a viv lid which I use on quite a few tanks- although it is not quite so good on ventilation- my FBT tank is aa adapted rodent tank with a full mesh top. The basic Clearseal version consists of a metal frame with mesh at one end, a pluggable hole for the light at the other, and a sliding glass panel in the middle. I got mine through my local petshop, who happily ordered them in for me. I use them for my corn snake, my Asian toads and my cane toad.


was gonna suggest these too earlier but, a 22.5" width tank. what's that all about!!


----------



## Mr Bee (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for replies, I've seen those clearseal ones but they don't come in the right size, as it seems my tank is a non-standard size!

It was a Tetra Aqua-Art aquarium, and I'm pretty sure tetra only make aquarium hoods for it. It's gonna have to be a custom made job I think, I wouldn't know how to make one myself, I don't want it made out of wood and don't know what else I could use.

Nic, I know, an odd size but that's what it measures. I guess tetra never thought I'd want to change the kid and put frogs in it!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr Bee said:


> Thanks for replies, I've seen those clearseal ones but they don't come in the right size, as it seems my tank is a non-standard size!
> 
> It was a Tetra Aqua-Art aquarium, and I'm pretty sure tetra only make aquarium hoods for it. It's gonna have to be a custom made job I think, I wouldn't know how to make one myself, I don't want it made out of wood and don't know what else I could use.
> 
> Nic, I know, an odd size but that's what it measures. I guess tetra never thought I'd want to change the kid and put frogs in it!


You could try plastic angle for the frame, maybe?


----------

